# [SOLVED] System information (msinfo32) shows messed up system model



## vanhealin666 (Oct 7, 2011)

Pretty much in the title  i built a pc along time ago, dont know where it went wrong, maybe a format, but now my bios and system information wont tell me anything about the system... i wanted to upgrade bios and i cant find out what im using! very irritating, i cant call anyone. theres no sticker telling my the model, as i build it myself. dont know what to do..:banghead:

Also, i just got a 2 GB memory stick (ddr2), now i have a total of 4 GB. but my computer properties shows me only able to use 3.25, nearly a gig missing!!
I hope the screen shots tell more than me, as im not so good with this type of thing. Im using 64 bit windows 7, home premium.


----------



## vanhealin666 (Oct 7, 2011)

*Re: System information (msinfo32) shows messed up system model*

Also, i do not have 4 memory slots, as the screen shot says, that should show how messed up this all is.... i have two slots, btw.


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

*Re: System information (msinfo32) shows messed up system model*

CPU-Z should give you more accurate info and it will list your Bios version.
Updating the Bios should only be done if the update directly address the problem(s) you are experiencing.
A 32Bit OS can only "see" up to 3.75GB of RAM and 3.25 is most common.


----------



## vanhealin666 (Oct 7, 2011)

*Re: System information (msinfo32) shows messed up system model*

More information: I used the motherboard out of an old vista 32 bit, and the chassis. heres the info on the chassis 

Windows vista home basic - installed windows 7 home prem 64 bit.
dvd/cd-rw - in use.
120 GB harddrive - upgraded.
intel graphics media accelerator 950 - using a 6750 hd ati card.
T3604 Desktop PC
intel celeron D processor 356 - in use.
512 MD ddr2 - upgraded to 4 GB (2gbx2)
network 10/100 mbps ethernet Lan - in use.

I have a ripped sticker on the chassis's back, i see one code. i believe its part of the proof of liciense for windows.

code : x13-04655

The motherboard was in a Emachines pc. i believe it was from Gateway.


----------



## vanhealin666 (Oct 7, 2011)

*Re: System information (msinfo32) shows messed up system model*

I will use Cpu-z right now, but as i recall, it didnt give accurate reading, like the system information. will post screenshots in 5 or so minutes.


----------



## vanhealin666 (Oct 7, 2011)

*Re: System information (msinfo32) shows messed up system model*

Also, i upgraded to 64 bit. the processer also supports 64 bit


----------



## vanhealin666 (Oct 7, 2011)

*Re: System information (msinfo32) shows messed up system model*

Screen shots from CPU-Z.


----------



## vanhealin666 (Oct 7, 2011)

*Re: System information (msinfo32) shows messed up system model*

I will be getting a dual core today, and i believe i need the bios information to be able to use the dual core, thats the main reason for this thread. the second reason is that, if the system information isnt telling me any version/model numbers, than it most likely needs to be upgraded...


----------



## vanhealin666 (Oct 7, 2011)

*Re: System information (msinfo32) shows messed up system model*

I believe this is the computer.

http://support.gateway.com/us/en/emac/product/default.aspx?tab=1&modelId=1578


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

*Re: System information (msinfo32) shows messed up system model*

If it's a OEM motherboard which it appears it is, a bios update to support newer CPU's is highly unlikely. OEM's like Emachines only have a bios written to support the CPU's they want to use.

What Dual core are you trying to put in?
The 945 chipset boards will support Pentium D's and with a bios date of 2005 it's probably an early one that will not support any C2D's, the later 945 boards would support early Conroe core, Core 2's only.


----------



## vanhealin666 (Oct 7, 2011)

*Re: System information (msinfo32) shows messed up system model*

Intel Pentium E6600 Wolfdale 3.06GHz LGA 775 65W Dual-Core Desktop Processor BX80571E6600


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

*Re: System information (msinfo32) shows messed up system model*

Never going to work on a 945 board, you need a 965 board or newer.


----------



## vanhealin666 (Oct 7, 2011)

*Re: System information (msinfo32) shows messed up system model*

How can i find out what type of board i have exactly? is there a serial number on the board itself? if so, where is it most likely to be located?

Also, i found a picture of my board. will this board support the new CPU? D:

Edit* forgot link.

EMACHINES CORYVILLE 2 MOTHERBOARD T3604 T5224 W3604 4006173R


----------



## vanhealin666 (Oct 7, 2011)

*Re: System information (msinfo32) shows messed up system model*

Wait, i believe the board will support the new CPU. heres the cpu specs 

Tech Spec
Core
Wolfdale
Multi-Core
Dual-Core
Name
Pentium E6600
Operating Frequency
3.06GHz
FSB
1066MHz
L2 Cache
2MB
Manufacturing Tech
45 nm
64 bit Support
Yes
Hyper-Threading Support
No
Virtualization Technology Support
Yes
Voltage
0.85V – 1.3625V
Thermal Design Power
65W
Cooling Device
Heatsink and Fan included
Manufacturer Warranty
Parts
3 years limited
Labor
3 years limited


_______________________________

Now heres the supported CPU'S for the board:

Intel® Coreâ„¢2 Duo processor in an LGA775 socket with a 1066 or 800 MHz system bus
Intel® Pentium® D processor in an LGA775 socket with an 800 or 533 MHz system bus
Intel® Pentium® 4 processor in an LGA775 socket with an 800 or 533 MHz system bus
Intel® Celeron® D processor in an LGA775 socket with a 533 MHz system bus

My new CPU will have 1066 MHz sys bus


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

*Re: System information (msinfo32) shows messed up system model*

No the Wolfdale core will not work on a 945 board.
The E6600 Conroe core was launched in 2007 the Wolfdale core 2010.
Compare Intel® Products


----------



## vanhealin666 (Oct 7, 2011)

*Re: System information (msinfo32) shows messed up system model*

Works fine, dont know why. but i installed it perfectly, put on the thermal paste. didnt use the fan/heatsink it came with, pretty cheap, and thin. started up just a tick slow at first, then it loaded windows, said it installed fine, restart reqed. 

then fast load up. but my fan wont stop spinning at 100%. im going to look into the bios, see if it knows whats going on.


----------



## vanhealin666 (Oct 7, 2011)

*Re: System information (msinfo32) shows messed up system model*

No clue why the fan wont stop going at 100%..


----------



## vanhealin666 (Oct 7, 2011)

*Re: System information (msinfo32) shows messed up system model*

any guess's...? this cant be healthy for my pc..


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

*Re: System information (msinfo32) shows messed up system model*

With the CPUz screen on the CPU tab open a virus scan and see if the CPU speed jumps up to the rated speed, in the shot above it's running 1596.xx of it's 3006 rating.


----------



## vanhealin666 (Oct 7, 2011)

*Re: System information (msinfo32) shows messed up system model*

In task manager, i can not set afinity. so i will just do a format, re installing windows. see if that helps with that, I do not have a virus scanner, so ill just use a benchmarking tool. will report back with findings


----------



## vanhealin666 (Oct 7, 2011)

*Re: System information (msinfo32) shows messed up system model*

Stays at half its rating. so im assuming its only using one of the cores, this is supported by not being able to set affinity to programs.


----------



## vanhealin666 (Oct 7, 2011)

*Re: System information (msinfo32) shows messed up system model*

Will report back after formatting.

Thanks btw, srsly really helpful so far, this forum is great!!


----------



## vanhealin666 (Oct 7, 2011)

*Re: System information (msinfo32) shows messed up system model*

Dont know what to say. I can now see afinity in task manager, and there are two cores running. but CPU-Z still shows it at the same speed. could it just be telling me what each core is? instead of adding them both up?
is the multiplyer right?

I did a stress test, and it still didnt go up to 3000 MHz. it stayed at 1500 MHz


----------



## A1tecice (Jun 1, 2010)

*Re: System information (msinfo32) shows messed up system model*

After you have done that make sure to disable any C-states in your bios. that will stop your computer from cutting the core speed.
also check under power for the fan speed, I think older computers are manual.


----------



## vanhealin666 (Oct 7, 2011)

*Re: System information (msinfo32) shows messed up system model*

I think i know why my system isnt seeing the bios, or rather, why it cant make heads or tails of it. 

Im running a 2005 version of the certain bios.

the newest one, 2007, doesnt support windows 7. 

If a 2007 update doesnt support windows 7, then a 2005 one will not either.

should i update it anyways? it may fix the dual core problem im facing.

link for bios 

http://downloadcenter.intel.com/Det...d=2613&lang=eng&OSVersion=
&DownloadType=BIOS


----------



## vanhealin666 (Oct 7, 2011)

*Re: System information (msinfo32) shows messed up system model*

I think its the multiplier. can anyone confirm


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

*Re: System information (msinfo32) shows messed up system model*

The bios and the os are unrelated, if anything it's the Gateway flash agent that isn't supported under Win7.

It's running the wrong set of multipliers because the bios does not know what it should be running, the wolfdale core will also have a few instruction sets the ich7(revision A) bridge can't handle.


----------



## vanhealin666 (Oct 7, 2011)

*Re: System information (msinfo32) shows messed up system model*

Hmm, okay. is there anyway for me to change the multipliers without bios? like an overclocking tool or something along those lines? also, i honestly dont know what speed im running at... neither does my computer, it seems.. heres a screenshot of me using FSB to increase speed a little. i need something to change multiplier though.. i know the processor is unlocked. I OCed the FPS about 360 more MHz. i dont want to risk going higher. but the setfps shows 3367 MHz. while the CPU-Z shows nearly exactly half of that. maybe CPU-Z is only showing one core? (it does say "clocks (core#0)" and i have 2 cores, one named 0 and the other named 1.

Also, in my device manger, it shows two Pentium dual core CPU's clocked at 3.06 each.. does that mean each core is suppose to run a 3.06? that would explain why the SetFPS is showing 3k MHz,


----------



## vanhealin666 (Oct 7, 2011)

*Re: System information (msinfo32) shows messed up system model*

Is my bios corrupted?... this cant be normal.. : / i remember when i first used this motherboard, without adding or editing anything, it never showed up like that.. i dont remember anything about it, but i WOULD have remember it being like this, and i remember using bios to set passwords back then..


----------



## vanhealin666 (Oct 7, 2011)

*Re: System information (msinfo32) shows messed up system model*

Btw, thanks for the fast feedback, you are really saving me here. just not knowing kills me, and then i do something stupid ><


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

*Re: System information (msinfo32) shows messed up system model*

Using the speed fan oc tool could messing up the program that trying to read the bios info, as could the unsupported CPU.
Does this PC have a floppy drive?
If you have found a later supported bios you may have to flash using the dos based floppy method.


----------



## vanhealin666 (Oct 7, 2011)

*Re: System information (msinfo32) shows messed up system model*

I dont even know how to find my current bois, or i would.. its not in the Bios itself, it just shows abunch of symbols and such. I think i know what bios it is, but i dont know what would happen if i tryed to upgrade. i think its this :

http://downloadcenter.intel.com/Sea...s&ProductProduct=Intel®+Desktop+Board+D945GCL

Because i found the model number (i think) on the motherboard, it said d945gcl-g1

I found the d945glc, but not with a "g1" added with it. thats why i thought twice about updating the bios


----------



## vanhealin666 (Oct 7, 2011)

*Re: System information (msinfo32) shows messed up system model*

weird though, it plays games great. wow maxed at 60 on high (some low, that i dislike, like shadows..) settings. starcraft 2 was also maxd at 60 fps using med/high settings


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

*Re: System information (msinfo32) shows messed up system model*

It's a OEM board from Gateway/eMachines it will be a modified board with a modified bios written specifically for Gateway, the bios update will have to come from them not Intel.


----------



## vanhealin666 (Oct 7, 2011)

*Re: System information (msinfo32) shows messed up system model*

ah, well.. i dont know where to look.. 

Gateway Support - Downloads & Support Documents

Where would i find series and model number (besides outside, on the chassis, as all stickers are pulled off..) was hoping like on the Mobo itself


----------



## vanhealin666 (Oct 7, 2011)

*Re: System information (msinfo32) shows messed up system model*

But wait, gateway? it says emachines on the chassis


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

*Re: System information (msinfo32) shows messed up system model*

Gateway owns eMchines it is/was their price point line up, Acer now owns them both.


----------



## vanhealin666 (Oct 7, 2011)

*Re: System information (msinfo32) shows messed up system model*

Yep, found it 

Gateway Support - Components list for 1014157

but they dont provide ANY bios..


----------



## vanhealin666 (Oct 7, 2011)

*Re: System information (msinfo32) shows messed up system model*

Gateway Support - 1014157 eMachines T3604 Desktop Computer


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

*Re: System information (msinfo32) shows messed up system model*

What I've always found with Gateway if there is not a bios listed then there is not a update.


----------



## vanhealin666 (Oct 7, 2011)

*Re: System information (msinfo32) shows messed up system model*

new information (hopefuly good.) 

Was reading this thread : Unofficial eMachines Forums • View topic - T5226 BIOS update - Intel D945GCL

Poster said "I have a t5224 and it also has the d945gcl motherboard. Mine came with the corryville motherboard. That is what cpuz said it was and you can also find out on the motherboard itself left of the heat sink and right of the audio jacks it has a white sticker with numbers on it. If it is coryville it is d945gclg1 if it is coryville 2 it is d945gclg2. Unforfonately the Intel D945GCL will only go as high as 667 on ram and that is on the retail so you wont be able to use 800 ram either way.

Below is a link from intel with the motherboard info and bios updates. To update your bios you will have to make a bootable cd or usb and update the bios the old fashion way. But i believe you might have to reactivate windows again because it is going to think it is a new computer. If you go thru it post it if you can overclock the e6400. 

Intel® Motherboards
http://downloadcenter.intel.com/Filter_Results.aspx?strTypes=all&ProductID=2613&OSFullname=OS+Independent&strOSs=38"

My Mobo says d945gcl-g1

main part of what he said """it has a white sticker with numbers on it. If it is coryville it is d945gclg1 if it is coryville 2 it is d945gclg2."""

So i went here :Gateway Support - 4006158R Intel (Coryville) 945G Motherboard

BAM. bios updates. Do you think my conclusion is correct?


----------



## vanhealin666 (Oct 7, 2011)

*Re: System information (msinfo32) shows messed up system model*

At this point, its either new motherboard, or i try to update. soo xD


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

*Re: System information (msinfo32) shows messed up system model*

Follow the instructions in beginning of the instructions to ensure you have the correct update.
If it fails for any reason you may end up with a dead board. 



Gateway Support said:


> Overview
> 
> This is the BIOS for the Intel(r) CF94510J (Coryville and Council Bluffs) motherboards. All previous updates are superseded by this update.
> 
> ...


----------



## vanhealin666 (Oct 7, 2011)

*Re: System information (msinfo32) shows messed up system model*

I dont see how i can make 100% sure that this is the correct bios.. the pc doesnt know! lol, it wont show me anything in the bios, or in registry. just abunch of symbols.. do you know of anyway to find out? maybe by looking inside the machine? if so, where?


----------



## vanhealin666 (Oct 7, 2011)

*Re: System information (msinfo32) shows messed up system model*

Oh and btw, dont know if this is related to the bios being all messed up, but the Mobo belonged to my friend, he gave it to me because it wouldnt start up. it just powered up, fan was on max, and didnt do anything. so all i did was, take out the cpu, put it back in, and it worked..

I know he didnt touch anything inside of the chassis, also


----------



## vanhealin666 (Oct 7, 2011)

*Re: System information (msinfo32) shows messed up system model*

Newegg.com - Refurbished: Intel D945GCLG1 LGA 775 Intel 945G Micro ATX Intel Motherboard

That is the exact board. looks JUST like it, in every detail. 

Can just click the pic, and then zoom in with the left mouse button to see if theres someone to see what the bios is. (i wouldnt know, i dont do this type of thing)


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

*Re: System information (msinfo32) shows messed up system model*

Enter the bios by tapping F1 on boot as in the instructions above and check the Bios revision starts with CF94510J


----------



## vanhealin666 (Oct 7, 2011)

*Re: System information (msinfo32) shows messed up system model*

Thats the thing man, it didnt show that.. it just shows symbols, i took a picture of it i think, should be in page 1. ill check again though


----------



## vanhealin666 (Oct 7, 2011)

*Re: System information (msinfo32) shows messed up system model*

How is the bios even working........:huh::huh::huh::huh::huh::huh:


----------



## vanhealin666 (Oct 7, 2011)

*Re: System information (msinfo32) shows messed up system model*

:huh::huh:


----------



## vanhealin666 (Oct 7, 2011)

*Re: System information (msinfo32) shows messed up system model*

And f1 just took me to the same screen f2 does, the bios main screen(to change stuff, as seen in the screenshots)


----------



## vanhealin666 (Oct 7, 2011)

*Re: System information (msinfo32) shows messed up system model*

I just found something else worth note! (i think were almost there!!)

Read this post : Intel BIOS?

the poster said :


everest extreme is showing that i have an intel BIOS with a gateway oem id. *it's an emachines T3604 with an intel coryville d945gcl mobo*. this is my brother's machine. anyone have any experience with these? do these fall into the same category as the hps and compaqs with not being able to mod or mod with problems?



> BIOS Type: Intel
> BIOS Version: CF94510J.15A.0028.2006.1213.1629
> OEM ID: GATEWA





> OEM Table ID: SYSTEM
> Motherboard ID: CF94510J.15A.0028.2006.1213.1629
> Motherboard Name: Intel Coryville D945GCL


----------



## vanhealin666 (Oct 7, 2011)

*Re: System information (msinfo32) shows messed up system model*

Tryed installing the update. got this error : Servere 

this program is unable to continue. internal system error: there is a programming or internal problem


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

*Re: System information (msinfo32) shows messed up system model*

If the flash tool does not see the correct bios number it should stop and fail the update to avoid flashing with the wrong bios and bricking the board.

Replacing the bios chip on that board does not look like an option as it appears to be soldered on instead of the socketed type.

The only other way would be to force a flash through the serial port but requires special equipment normally only found at shops that refurb the boards. 

Frankly it would be cheaper to replace the board with a newer G41 board even if it means having to upgrade to DDR3 1333 ram also.


----------

